# convict cichlid fins



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i noticed one of my old convicts hiding alot and he finally came out and it seems the ends of his fins are freyed and ligher then the rest. could this be fin rot? i can get pics of it will help out. but how can i cure him? ive never had this problem before, and he is getting pretty old.


----------

